
Notify Mee - bearwithclaws
http://www.notifymee.com/
======
frossie
_Notify Mee performs a very simple but invaluable task:_

I may be alone here, but I get rubbed the wrong way when people presume to
tell me how invaluable [definition: having incalculable monetary,
intellectual, or spiritual worth] their service is. Especially when, you know,
it's not.

That whole first sentence can go.

------
michaelfairley
<http://dingitsup.com/> is a similar service, but can also text or tweet you
in addition to emailing.

~~~
jacquesm
The whois on dingitsup does not inspire much confidence.

~~~
jrockway
Who puts real info in their whois record? Just because I have a website
doesn't mean I want loonies showing up at my house.

~~~
jacquesm
I do, and so do most other reputable businesses.

Loonies don't usually use the whois to show up at your house, they can do so
regardless.

------
nbhat
I feel this should be a browser feature rather than having a website. One has
to search for the book mark and then provide email id, enter the captcha.
Instead of these whenever there is HTTP 404, browser itself can give a icon in
the address bar to keep polling the website. Firefox plugin may be?

------
jacquesm
Hm. Nice idea but like the 5 slice toaster I wonder how many times in a year
the sites that I use are down (well, other than HN of course, which crashes at
least once a day and then takes several minutes to come back up again).

You'd still have to poll your email to see that whatever it was that you were
looking for is back up, some kind of IM coupling would seem to be a more
convenient vehicle (or a text message to a cell phone).

Still, it's a nice idea even though the current design looks like an email
address harvester, no privacy policy and no 'terms of service' as far as I can
see.

~~~
moe
HN itself is kinda covered, <http://hnstatus.net>

------
erikwiffin
I've tried using it in the past, but it wasn't very helpful. The site I wanted
to visit wasn't "down" according to notify mee, it was showing a very friendly
and approachable server error page.

If notify mee can't magically figure out that the site I want to visit is
down, it doesn't do me much good. (I say magically, because I have no idea how
they could figure that out if the site isn't sending the correct response
headers)

